# LSOL Decaf for filter



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm after a lighter roasted decaf that I can drink as filter all day, it's proving a bit hard to find!

Have just spent the past 3 hours painstakingly checking every single roaster in the 1st post of the UK Coffee Roasters thread.

Here are all the roasters who have decaf beans which I think might be suitable, it's a pitifully short list










*Roaster - Origin**Tasting Notes*Dustyape - ColombiaRich acidity, medium-bodied, citrusy flavor, with a clean and sweet aftertasteExtract coffee - BrazilRASPBERRY, HAZELNUT & GRANOLAThe Coffee Hopper - GuatemalaRaisins Lightly Biscuitty like a Garibaldi but with Forest Fruits & GewürztraminerLittle and Long - Colombiapear notes, a gentle sweetness and a medium bodyNorth Star - NicaraguaBrown Sugar | Tangerine | RaisinSmall Batch - Mexicobuttery caramel body and sweet peach and orange acidityYork Coffee Emporium - ColombiaButtery, Caramel, NuttyCraft House - BrazilLight orange zest with a full caramel and hazelnut body

Discounted any bean which:-


Had no tasting notes

Called itself Dark roast

Had tasting notes which included Chocolate - I'm so bored of chocolate decaf


I don't know a great deal about these roasters so they may not exactly be what I'm after, in fact I think a few might be from what people may associate as DSOL roasters, if anyone has any insight please do share!

Will be ordering a few KG of these over the next week or so to try things out.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Worth adding origin and varietal to that list .

More than likely if its a Brazil , El Salv or Bolivian there is a good chance the 'base' sweetness will be chocolate


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Very good.

Coffee compass do an Ethiopian decaf


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Added in Origin, none of them are El Salvador or Bolivian, only the extract is Brazilian.

If I get time at some point I'll add varietal.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Aaron F said:


> Very good.
> 
> Coffee compass do an Ethiopian decaf


CC are more a DSOL roaster


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I got the Ethiopian rocko reserve from them and it wasnt dark roasted. There was very little difference between them and Foundry/Jolly bean if any at all. I only used it as an aeropress and it was very good. Yes i had some of their other beans and they were to dark for my taste.

They also do a dark roasted Ethiopian.

I wouldnt rule it out. Might have tried it myself but dont like a green tea finish too much with coffee.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Santa Lucia decaf from Avenue works well as brewed.

Definitely a lighter style compared to most decafs.

I know that the tasting notes mention chocolate, but it was a light hazelnut taste that dominated for me.

I think that you are unlikely to find any LSOL-style fruit bombs as a decaf due to the nature of the processes used. Decaf tends to come through better as a medium or even med/dark.

Have you tried blending some full octane beans in with some decaf to give you a few fruit notes without producing a full caffeine cup?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks for the tip on CC Ethiopian, I might try it out in that case.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> The Santa Lucia decaf from Avenue works well as brewed.
> 
> Definitely a lighter style compared to most decafs.
> 
> ...


I know it's hard to find something that's a fruit bomb, however there are beans out there that stand up well to the process without having to fall back to "chocolate base notes ideal for Cappuccino".

Not sure if part of the problem for roasters is that there's just not enough of a market for this kind of fruity decaf, they seem to default to the generic good for Cappa variety because they "have to offer a decaf"

unfortunately the wife can't have caffeine right now so blending isn't an option


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

What about this one @Phobic, it's one I was intending to try this year: https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/single-origin-decaf-espresso


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Workshop's decaf has quite a good fruit and acidity flavours that could work for brew

definately quite light roast compared to others.

i'll try a V60 today and let you know.

Also check out square miles decaf.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

I brewed a V60 of Workshop's El Teruel Decaffeinated Espresso.

EK43 grind at 7 on classic dial.

12g in 160 out in 3min Waitrose water at 94c.

Tasted nice, definately drinkable, not dark roast tasting, but not massively distinctive either.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> What about this one @Phobic, it's one I was intending to try this year: https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/single-origin-decaf-espresso


Looks good, will add it in


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@JKK I order from Workshop quite a bit, their decaf is always great, however current version is chocolate based so falls outside of my personal criteria, certainly 1 to try.

same is true for Square mile, it's a choccy decaf.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Phobic said:


> @JKK I order from Workshop quite a bit, their decaf is always great, however current version is chocolate based so falls outside of my personal criteria, certainly 1 to try.
> 
> same is true for Square mile, it's a choccy decaf.


Yes, sorry I thought I would give it a try.

Its a shame no one is decaf processing any African coffee.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

my order from small batch just arrived, frustratingly the tasting notes on the packet do not match those on the website - Chocolate is mentioned 1st *mutter*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phobic said:


> my order from small batch just arrived, frustratingly the tasting notes on the packet do not match those on the website - Chocolate is mentioned 1st *mutter*


Substitute chocolate for sweet does that work for you ?

For me this note predominantly comes from adding milk to a espresso . Perhaps don't add milk


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I generally drink without milk anyway, we'll see after they rest, let's hope so.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

I can vouch for craft house as a roaster, not tried his decaf yet but his roasting skills are way up there with the best of them. From what I've spoken to him, Tom has a proper dedication to perfecting the roast for the bean type.

Also worth considering is the decaf that is on offer atm from climpsons & sons. It's a Guat; and does have cocoa as a note, but stewed Apple and cinnamon sounds more interesting than most to me.


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Have a look at

https://neighbourhood-coffee.myshopify.com/collections/coffee/products/i-cant-get-no-caffeination

http://www.roundhillroastery.com/product/nueva-linda-decaf/

both roast their coffee to the lighter side and are my go to roasters for decaf currently. I think foundry are also going to be doing a decaf but not on their website yet


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks both.

I'm on strike with Choccy based beans atm.

liking the sound of the neighbourhood in a cappa.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

How about this one from 200degrees roasters:

Never tried, but the tasting notes are "creamy, sweet citrus and maple syrup"

http://200degs.com/product/mellowship-slinky-decaf/

-jKK


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JKK said:


> How about this one from 200degrees roasters:
> 
> Never tried, but the tasting notes are "creamy, sweet citrus and maple syrup"
> 
> ...


in my experience 200 degrees roast on the dark side of medium .

the sign outside there shop says " Welcome to the dark side " for one , and their single origin stuff i have always found a little over developed for me

@Phobic - Ive not had there decaf but Atkinsons tend to roast light to medium , if that helps any .


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks, will check them out.

just starting the small batch decaf, really good as filter with milk as an all day drinker, but not what I'm looking for right now.

won't take long to get through this KG with the brazen, most likely will order another batch soon for resting.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Mr Boots for info, good to know how dark some roasters are.

I have been lookings at green bean importers too much recently, and 32cup

sell an Eithopia Sidamo SW decaf that sounds promising, and non chocolately.

The dreadfully named Decadent Decaf sell the same bean in the UK:

https://www.decadentdecaf.com/products/decaf-decaffeinated-ethiopia-sidamo-coffee

Not sure what their roast is like . . .

But interestingly they offer it as green bean, if you fancy roasting light yourself

although the price drop is not significant.

-jkk


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

decent decaf beans are roasted by CC, they're on the darker side, I've got a bag of each at the moment.

great in cappa's but not for me as filter.

I'd love to give roasting a go myself however that's a project for another day.


----------

